# Need a deck lift arm for my Craftsman II GT18



## GT18Owner (Apr 6, 2016)

I need a deck lift arm for my Craftsman II GT18 Garden Tractor. It's the deck lift arm that has the flat-headed silver colored plunger button. Name your price, and please include a picture in the reply. Thanks. Have a blessed day.


----------

